# New to this forum



## ninjajedimaster (Dec 8, 2010)

Whats up. My name is Ehrich Hurst and i study Shorie Go Ju Ryu. i am a first kuy and my black belt test is going to be in april.. so really looking forword to that.. I live in Indianapolis and most of my family study the martial arts.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 8, 2010)

Welcome!  Good luck on your test.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Mark Jordan (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Ehrich!  Good luck on your black belt test!


----------



## Rayban (Dec 9, 2010)

welcome to MT Ninjajedimaster.

You will find a plethora of information and resources here.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 9, 2010)

Greeting and welcome aboard.


----------



## Yondanchris (Dec 15, 2010)

Welcome to MT!! Blessings on you for your Sho-dan test!! enjoy it, you will never forget it!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Dec 22, 2010)

Welcome to MT, good luck on your test, and look forward to seeing you out on the threads!


----------



## stickarts (Dec 24, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello! and welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 24, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## ddip_1710 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello,

I am George, new to this forum and look forward to learn more on MT.
Thanks to all...........


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 29, 2010)

Greetings, welcome to MT and good luck on your upcoming test!


----------



## OdinsLaw (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello Im new to the forum as of 2011 so I'll Say HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone while im doing my intro.Im 35 years old from liverpool in uk. Ive studied various styles of MA since the age of 9 inc Judo Karate Aikido Kung Fu (hungar) Ju Jutsu, But 14 years ago i came to settle on now my favourite Ma Ninjutsu to which im at presemt a 4th Dan.Anyhow enough about me say Hi and tell me what Ma you train in look forward to hearing from you all . PS I'd like to get to know people from uk Northwest area on regardless of what style they train in PEACE OUT FOLKS!!!!


----------



## 72ronin (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to MT ninjajedimaster 

Edit; Welcome also to Odinslaw 

Cripes.. ddip 1710 -  got banned in... 2 posts duration! New record? lol


----------

